# G-Player version 2 - Gigastudio File player for Mac and PC



## cdxman (Feb 26, 2013)

We are pleased to announce the release of G-Player 2 for Mac and PC.

G-Player is a Gigastudio file player for Mac and PC that emulates the sound of Gigastudio as faithfully as possible.
No conversion required, G-Player plays all your Gigastudio libraries while being very efficient in CPU and memory usage.

G-Player 2 has some great new features like:
- 8 MIDI ports for a total of 96 MIDI channels
- Audio mixer with built-in Compressor, Equalizer and support for external plug-in effects
- A new fast Database allows users to search for Gigastudio instruments
- A redesigned stack editor with more controls (mix, VCA, VCF, mapping...)
- Improved performance on Intel processors

Here is a music composed by Gary Nester, using 95% G-Player
[mp3]http://soundlib.com/pub/orc improv1.mp3[/mp3]

















Learn more about G-Player 2 : http://soundlib.com/gplayer

G-Player 2 is available as:
- Standalone version 32/64bit (Mac and PC)
- VST plug-in 32/64bit (Mac and PC)
- AudioUnit plug-in 32/64 (Mac)
- RTAS plug-in 32 bit (Mac)
We are also working on a AAX version for Protools 10

For a limited time, G-Player 2 is available at the same low price of $149

Thank you for reading,
Bernard Chavonnet
Soundlib.com


----------



## Simon Ravn (Feb 26, 2013)

Awesome. I am definitely going to buy this now to take care of my custom samples still running on GS - I tried the demo and it seems like compatibility and playback is very close to the real thing.


----------



## radec (Feb 26, 2013)

been a long time user of g-player and definitely recommend to all who have giga libs. glad you posted as i didnt spot v2, downloading now. if it's anything like the previous versions i expect its the very best gigastudio player out there. new features sound great


----------



## Ed (Feb 26, 2013)

Is there an upgrade price?

My issues with the first one are:

1. Had to browse manually to each folder. No search, which was great in Gigastudio
2. If it cant find the .gig file (say you moved it somewhere) it doesnt ask you where it is like Kontakt does.
3. It doesnt convert dynamic crossfade patches that well sometimes. Seems like G2 helps us tweak that so this is good.
4. iMIDI doesn't seem to work.

Number 2 really is the main annoyance.


----------



## cdxman (Feb 26, 2013)

> Is there an upgrade price?


No, it's a free upgrade.



> 1. Had to browse manually to each folder. No search, which was great in Gigastudio


G-Player 2 has a database and a search function



> 2. If it cant find the .gig file (say you moved it somewhere) it doesnt ask you where it is like Kontakt does.


It does now



> 3. It doesnt convert dynamic crossfade patches that well sometimes. Seems like G2 helps us tweak that so this is good.


I would be happy to check that. Could you please contact our tech support so we can do some tests with this giga file and fix the problem.



> 4. iMIDI doesn't seem to work.


It doesn't, but it's on our todo list.


----------



## shakuman (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Bernard.
Is there a video tutorial available in how to use G-Player 2? :roll:


----------



## Ed (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey if I upgrade will it mess up my previous projects or will it just open it correctly with the new GUI?


----------



## FrozeN (Mar 19, 2013)

Ed @ Thu 14 Mar said:


> Hey if I upgrade will it mess up my previous projects or will it just open it correctly with the new GUI?


Works perfectly for me on Win7 (64 bit). Haven't tried it on a Mac but I can try loading an old project to test if you are using Mac too. :wink: 

Frankie


----------



## wst3 (Mar 19, 2013)

I've been playing with the demo, and I am impressed. V1 did not work well for me, but V2 seems to address a lot of my more difficult libraries!

I'm going to re-install a couple of the troublemakers over the next couple evenings and see how it goes, but you probably have a new customer!

Thanks for saving my GS libraries!!


----------



## synthnut (Mar 24, 2013)

This is going to have to be a "MUST HAVE " for me ....I still have a BUNCH of Giga Libraries !!!.....I hope they translate well as I'm gong to build another Giga only computer for my library ...Jim


----------



## Synesthesia (Mar 24, 2013)

Anyone know if it runs ok in VEP?

Looks very interesting!


----------



## wst3 (Mar 24, 2013)

Can't comment on VEP, but I've been exercising the demo for the last week, mostly on my main computer, but I tried running it on my old GS computer, using MOLCP for MIDI and lightpipe for audio, and it worked.

However, as big as we thought GS libraries were, it turns out they were still pretty small by today's standards. I'm using Garritan Orchestral Strings in G-Player and barely putting a dent in computer resources!

It appears that there may still be some minor glitches in the playback, but it's been so long since I had a working GS machine that I can't say for certain that it isn't just my foggy memory.

I've also exercised a bunch of Sampletekk libraries, including Big Orchestral Brass, and the Scarbee slapped and fingered basses, and the Seyer acoustic bass, and the old Presonus Orchestral stuff. The basses all work exactly as I remember!

It has proven to be fairly straight-forward to insert G-Player into old projects... probably because the old projects used plain MIDI tracks to send MIDI data, and plain audio tracks to receive the audio. Of course it is tempting to expand a bit, since I only had 8 audio channels back then.

I need to spend a bit more time with GOS before I pull the trigger, but I suspect I've figured out what's next on the to-buy list.

If you tried G-Player V1 and were disappointed you owe it to yourself to try V2!


----------



## dgburns (Mar 24, 2013)

cdxman @ Tue Feb 26 said:


> We are pleased to announce the release of G-Player 2 for Mac and PC.
> 
> G-Player is a Gigastudio file player for Mac and PC that emulates the sound of Gigastudio as faithfully as possible.
> No conversion required, G-Player plays all your Gigastudio libraries while being very efficient in CPU and memory usage.
> ...



Can anyone tell me if this new version will load Larry Seyer Drums with the gigapulse patches? I think they are not gsi files....my poor lonely xp giga machine so desperately wants to go into retirement o


----------



## shakuman (Mar 25, 2013)

Also I am asking can G-Player 2 load Sonivox Muse patchs? :roll:


----------

